# Natural or irradicated ?



## LC (Apr 16, 2009)

I have never seen a crown Cincy bottle of this brand ever having this kind of color . What do you think , natural or irradicated . It sure doesn't look in as found condition to me except for the stain .

http://cgi.ebay.com/THE-QUEEN-CITY-BOTTLING-WORKS-CINCINNATI-%3D-SODA-BOTTLE_W0QQitemZ270373514952QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20090413?IMSfp=TL090413192003r2615


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Apr 16, 2009)

I know the auction says purple, but it looks cobalt on my moniter.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 16, 2009)

It appears artificially purpled.


----------



## appliedlips (Apr 16, 2009)

That's a lovely shade of plutonium purple.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 16, 2009)

Yep, IR. So is the grayish amber hobbleskirt Coke.


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi,  Do you guys think someone would irradiate a dirty old bottle and put it on eBay without any clean-up.  It would seem like more trouble than it is worth. RED M.


----------



## LC (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes , they would Red . I emailed the seller and asked him , and his reply was , yes , he did . .


----------



## blobbottlebob (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey L C. I'm glad that they were honest with you when you asked. That shows some decency. However, the listing is more than a little vague on the issue . . .

". . . IT NEEDS A GOOD CLEANING AS IT IS IN AS FOUND CONDITION. . ."

 I think that the seller should have mentioned that it was irridiated as well. Leaving out the irridation suggests that 'as found' condition means found purple.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 16, 2009)

Makes me wonder.. if you irradiate a dirty bottle, might it not turn out blotchy??


----------



## RIBottleguy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of irradiation.  I've seen people ruin rare bottles thinking they were common.  If they are indeed common, then it's no big deal.  Just know what you're nuking ;-)
 Also, almost every irradiated bottle I've seen has some ugly staining on it from the process.  At least on the darkest ones.


----------



## LC (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello Bob , the description was vague , made no mention of it . The guy was straight up with me when answering my question though .


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 16, 2009)

> Makes me wonder.. if you irradiate a dirty bottle, might it not turn out blotchy??


 
 Good question. It probably partly matters what type of energy sourse was used to irratiate it. UV is oviously going to easier to block than some other high energy sources. From what i have seen some dirt and stain does little to affect purpling by UV sources. I always thought about making a design on a bottle with black electrical tape and seeing what it looks like after exposure. Anyone ever try that? I big ? mark would be fitting[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 16, 2009)

> Do you guys think someone would irradiate a dirty old bottle and put it on eBay without any clean-up. It would seem like more trouble than it is worth. RED M.


 
 it would be more trouble to irradiate it, clean it , then put it on ebay wouldnt it?


----------



## LC (Apr 17, 2009)

I just realized that I used the word Irradicate instead of Irradiate in my post , what a knucklehead ..............................


----------



## LC (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah Cap , it looks as though he also did it on this Atlas easy seal jar below , as well as another ball jar he has lsited as well .  He makes no mention of it in any of these items he has listed . This easy seal has a 26 dollar bid on it , they surely have to be bidding on the color . 

http://cgi.ebay.com/PURPLE-ATLAS-E-Z-SEAL-QUART-FRUIT-JAR-W-LID_W0QQitemZ270373511646QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item270373511646&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 17, 2009)

RE: Natural or irradicated ?

 dont forget they can be naturally irradiated too...


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 17, 2009)

I thought it was on purpose.. what a sucker for sarcasm I am!![&o]


----------



## LC (Apr 17, 2009)

I do not believe the word irradicated is the correct word for that is it Mat ?? I make these kind of blunders now and then . I can not help after seeing the others he has listed that not mentioning it was intentional . Could be wrong , but I do not think so . As long as no one asks , I guess he feels it is an alright thing to do .


----------



## div2roty (Apr 23, 2009)

I can't help with the usage or spelling of a word, but I just wanted to say that I've dated strippers that looked less fake.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 23, 2009)

Not sure I am following the discussion? My point was that sun coloered bottles are irradiated.  They are just naturally irradiated by solar radiation.  Just saying a bottle is irradiated is a bit ambiguous to me unless you mention the source..


----------



## div2roty (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry Guntherhess I was just making a joke.  I thought the stripper line was funny.  I wasn't really trying to add anything to the discussion.

 Delaware Matt


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 23, 2009)

I didnt have a problem with anyones posts I was just a bit confused (not by the stripper joke). I just clarified my post so I wasnt part of the confusion.


----------



## Dean (Apr 23, 2009)

Irradiated or irradicated (can't find this in my Webster's) makes little difference as we accept solar irradiation to associate with a good sun burn and artificial irradiation to bleached bones and  to some of us purple bottles when used to extremes.  .LOL[]  Dean


----------



## LC (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello Mat , I never thought to ask the seller how the bottle was irradiated , I only asked if it had been artifificially irradiated , and his reply was yes .  . I believe if I had asked the same question as to the others I would have got the same reply from him . 

 The Atlas Jar went off at 46 dollars , it would have to had been the color of the jar creating the excitement , or at least I would think so . I have never seen an Atlas bring this kind of money before . And I have ever seen an Atlas jar this naturaly this dark . Looks an unnatural shade to me . Has anyone else seen one this dark ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/PURPLE-ATLAS-E-Z-SEAL-QUART-FRUIT-JAR-W-LID_W0QQitemZ270373511646QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item270373511646&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## ajohn (Apr 23, 2009)

The bottles and jars are definitely artifically irridated.I nave picked up plenty of glass in So.Cal. deserts that have been in the sun for decades and have only twice seen anything close to that dark.$30-$50 is what a common jar would go for solely for the beauty of the color.
 The only "Atlas" jars that get that kind of money are the cobalt's and the green's(olive).


----------

